# primitiv modulo



## java-anfaenger (25. Jul 2009)

kann mir einer einfach erklären, wann eine Zahl primitiv modulo ist?


----------



## musiKk (25. Jul 2009)

Gratuliere, bist grad auf Platz 5. 

Sicher, dass du nicht die primitive Wurzel oder was ganz anderes meinst?


----------



## java-anfaenger (25. Jul 2009)

das kommt in der el-gamal bzw diffie-H. Verschlüsselung du Hirsch


----------



## musiKk (25. Jul 2009)

Informationen zu El-Gamal zu finden dürftest Du ja wohl noch hinkriegen. Davon abgesehen interessantes Verhalten, in einem Forum um Hilfe zu bitten.


----------



## ModellbahnerTT (25. Jul 2009)

Nein in der El-Gamal Verschlüsselung kommt die Primitivwurzel vor und kein "primitiv modulo", du Esel.


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2009)

LOL, ich kann hier nicht anders. :lol:


----------



## Schandro (25. Jul 2009)

Ich hab grade nicht übertrieben 3 Minuten lang vor lachen aufem Boden gelegen. Danke ModellbahnerTT, danke dafür. (ich weiß ich hab einen sehr komischen Sinn für Humor xD aber dieses "du Esel" ist einfach nur göttlich)

und tschuldigung fürs OT


----------



## 0x7F800000 (26. Jul 2009)

java-anfaenger hat gesagt.:


> kann mir einer einfach erklären, wann eine Zahl primitiv modulo ist?


Das muss doch aus irgendeinem Kontext stammen, aus einem Buch oder irgendeinem abgeschriebenen Fetzen aus dem Internet? Oder hast du den Begriff ausgedacht? Kommt mir irgendwie nicht direkt bekannt vor... ???:L


----------



## frapo (26. Jul 2009)

0x7F800000 hat gesagt.:


> Das muss doch aus irgendeinem Kontext stammen, aus einem Buch oder irgendeinem abgeschriebenen Fetzen aus dem Internet? Oder hast du den Begriff ausgedacht? Kommt mir irgendwie nicht direkt bekannt vor... ???:L



Unter Satz von Carmichael ? Wikipedia findet man zumindest folgendes:



> primitives Element modulo



Vielleicht hilft das ja schon weiter?


----------



## java-anfaenger (26. Jul 2009)

def.: Nicht für alle g kann man zu jedem y ein x finden, so daß y=g^x gilt
Es gibt aber stets solche Zahlen g und man nennt sich primitiv modulo p. Das heißt, dass zu jedem Element y aus Zp außer der 0 ein x existiert mit g^x mod p = y

El-Gamal nutzt das aus...ueh:


----------



## 0x7F800000 (27. Jul 2009)

> def.: Nicht für alle g kann man zu jedem y ein x finden, so daß y=g^x gilt
> Es gibt aber stets solche Zahlen g und man nennt sich primitiv modulo p. Das heißt, dass zu jedem Element y aus Zp außer der 0 ein x existiert mit g^x mod p = y


Das ist keine Definition.


> Nicht für alle g kann man zu jedem y ein x finden, so daß y=g^x gilt


...das ist eine billige Aussage, hat nichts mit definition zu tun


> Es gibt aber stets solche Zahlen g


...Dass die Einheitengruppen von Z/pZ für prime p zyklisch sind, ist eine überhaupt nicht so billige Aussage, hat aber in der Definition auch nichts verloren.


> Das heißt, dass zu jedem Element y aus Zp außer der 0 ein x existiert mit g^x mod p = y


Ja, das kann man fast schon als Definition durchgehen lassen!
erste Antwort war übrigens:


musiKk hat gesagt.:


> Sicher, dass du nicht die *primitive Wurzel* oder was ganz anderes meinst?


:autsch::noe:


----------



## Landei (27. Jul 2009)

Wie sagte Gauß so schön in seinen Disquisitiones: 
"Methoden zum Finden von Primivwurzeln beruhen zum größten Teil auf Probieren"
("Methodii inveniendi radices primitivas maximum partem tendando innituntur" oder so ähnlich)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (27. Jul 2009)

Landei hat gesagt.:


> Wie sagte Gauß so schön in seinen Disquisitiones:
> "Methoden zum Finden von Primivwurzeln beruhen zum größten Teil auf Probieren"
> ("Methodii inveniendi radices primitivas maximum partem tendando innituntur" oder so ähnlich)



Na wenn's Gauß gewesen ist, wird's wohl gestimmt haben, zumindest damals^^


----------



## Landei (27. Jul 2009)

Auch heute noch, sonst wären die hier aufgeführten Kryptographie-Verfahren sofort knackbar.


----------

